# My Amp won't turn on..



## TwistedDreamz87 (Jan 22, 2007)

brand new sundown saz-1000, I bought it in feb. and it sat into my closet until today. I did my install all my wiring is correct. I need help, It should be working but it won't even power up..


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Jun 17 2010, 08:53 AM~17814096
> *brand new sundown saz-1000, I bought it in feb. and it sat into my closet until today. I did my install all my wiring is correct. I need help, It should be working but it won't even power up..
> *


I would check your ground. Ensure you have a solid connection
Check your RCA's...ensure they are functional
Did you put an inline fuse in? If so, is it blown, or did you forget to put a fuse in?
Doubel check all your connections

Hopefully a good starting point for you.


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Jun 17 2010, 08:53 AM~17814096
> *brand new sundown saz-1000, I bought it in feb. and it sat into my closet until today. I did my install all my wiring is correct. I need help, It should be working but it won't even power up..
> *


IF ALL YOUR POWER AND GROUND OK CHECK THE REMOTE TURN ON DO YOU HAVE A VOLT METTER OR TEST LIGHT CHECK EACH POWER POINT


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socalconcepts_@Jun 17 2010, 09:55 AM~17814778
> *IF ALL YOUR POWER AND GROUND OK CHECK THE REMOTE TURN ON DO YOU HAVE A VOLT METTER OR TEST LIGHT CHECK EACH POWER POINT
> *



Exactly....take your volt meter and check all power, remote and ground points. :thumbsup:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87 (Jan 22, 2007)

Yeah I used a DMM on my amp and all my connections, I'm getting power to everything. All my wiring and connections are correct. No fuses are blown on my amp or my agu fuse for my power wire. The power light for the amp nor the remote bass controller is lighting up.I think my amp is defective. I emailed sundown....


----------



## bigdoggfromaz (Aug 28, 2008)

i would hook up the power wire to the remote wire and see if that works if not check the fuses on the amp but make sure you have good ground connection


----------



## CRAZY_NDN604 (Oct 1, 2008)

for sure as its already been said, but check your ground!
i recently hooked up my system and had the exact problem as you, exept mine powered up but did not give sound, so i re-checked my ground and changed it, and what do you know. im bumpin now


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

ship it back now!


----------



## TwistedDreamz87 (Jan 22, 2007)

My ground is the seat belt anchor under my seat, i grinded all paint and shit off and its a solid connection. Or is it?


----------

